# Anyone process raw wool to yarn for others?



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello all!

Does anyone here take in raw wool and turn it into yarn for others? Or I could wash it and then ship it out. 

I'm looking to send my sheep's wool to be turned into yarn so then I can make a scarf or two out of it. Only thing I know how to knit...lol!

Wool only grows to 2-3in or so, so it may need to be mixed with longer fiber. I do have a Cheviot and her wool is 4-5in now, probably 5-6in when shorn. Could send that to be used to mix with my other wool.

Anyone able to do this for me? Obviously, I'd pay you. =)

I could buy yarn of the same breed, but I'd like it to be from my own sheep. Eventually, have a scarf from each one of them!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Hand spun yarn is not cheap. If the spinner has to add yarn to your yarn, it will cost even more, but you will get more. Yes, cheviot can be added to other wool, but combining the two will again cost you a little more. As for combining your cheviot with your other, it depends on the other wool. You&#8217;d want to blend wool that is as nice as your cheviot. 

Have you considered learning to spin? I got into spinning because I had my own flock. I used to send it out to be processed into roving, but now I do everything myself. See if you can find a spinner&#8217;s guild near you. If the wool is already washed and carded I&#8217;m sure someone would spin it for you. As for myself, I have bags of my own that needs to be spun.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Learning to spin, great idea. In the meantime, check out this mill, a friend has had good luck sending washed fleeces and getting back beautiful yarn: http://www.morningstarfiber.com/
And BTW, along with becoming a spinner you'll need to add a room onto your house for all the wheels, niddy-noddies, carders, baskets of gorgeous fleeces from your own flock.....spinning, like getting chickens, is a gateway drug. Just saying


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, also, if there is no spinning guild, look for a weaver&#8217;s guild or knitting guild. Spinners are attracted to these groups.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

If you're on facebook, there are two groups that I know of, where you can send the fleece and they keep half or 40% (or whatever is fair for what you want done) and spin to your specifications. I've done one contract fleece, but I have too much of my own and looking at doing rug yarns for a friend on contract... There is at least 100lbs of that, lol.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I have so much stuff going on now and have a limited budget, that buying all the equipment would not work out, at least not for a few years. 

I can skirt, get rid of as much VM as I can find, wash and then ship out. The Babydolls have softer wool than the Cheviot, but I do like her fleece as well. Might be just because she's the only Chev and oddly cute. =)


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

secuono said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Does anyone here take in raw wool and turn it into yarn for others? Or I could wash it and then ship it out.
> 
> ...


Hello I am a spinner and can do this for you. I raise Angora wool and I buy raw sheep wool, wash it, card it and spin it. I have sold some of my Angora wool to folks here on this forum.
If you have not found any one just pm me. Thanks 
Lisa ( feedbunns )


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

We just dropped our wool off at a local mill. We have Dorsets and a couple of East Friesans, nothing fancy. I had one run turned into rug yarn and the rest worsted. I can change my order within a couple days. My question is if I should have it spun a different way? This is our first time. I want the rug yarn for myself and thought I would use the worsted for some of my projects. But we thought we might try to sell some of it also. It's undyed and not being blended with anything. Would people want to buy this type of yarn?The mill we are using is Morning Star Fiber in NC.


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry,I meant to post my question on the board, not as a reply to your question.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Should update, I eventually figured out how to process the wool myself. Cleaning, hand carding, drop spindling, single ply, two ply, chain plying and felting. Some pics below. Only have 3 fleeces, Lolla's was too short so it didn't sell and then got 2 new sheep and their shorn fleeces came with them, thus I've been piddling around with those. I lost my Cheviot ewe, so no more of her wool, just have a tiny 2x2in section I had saved that I cleaned and then lightly hand brushed to store it away. 
Used up all the ready rolags, so now I'm back to hand carding wool day in n day out until I have a box to spin or felt with.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love your little wooly beast!

I see you have gone over the edge. Welcome.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome job on all the things you have accomplished! You are hooked for life now....:nanner:


----------

